# How much to feed an English Golden Retriever puppy?



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

I would speak with your breeder and see what she/he suggests. If it's any help there is a weight calculator here which will give you an indication if your puppy is on track for the average weight of an adult golden. It's a UK website which I'm using to track Molly's weight. At 12 weeks she's just 2% below the average target rate so it seems to be fairly accurate. If you were to weigh your puppy each week then you could track if he or she is gaining weight at the right rate. But I really would discuss with the breeder about food and adult target weight. 

Looking for a Puppy Weight Chart?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

puppydogs said:


> I decided on Wellness for puppies. We started transitioning her from Nutro past few days and the puppy is now hyper! (9 weeks old).
> 
> We give 1/2 cup 3 times a day, plus some training snacks in between. I think European standard goldens are supposed to be stalkier/shorter/heavier boned so wondering how much to feed?



She's probably not hyper from the food switch, she's just settling in and enjoying her new home. 9 weeks old Goldens ARE hyper !

1/2 cup 3 times a day sounds about right. Even though there are different body types, at this age I wouldn't think there would be much difference in food amounts. In adulthood activity level, intact vs neutered, metabolism and type of food plays a larger part in food amounts.


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Molly's Mum said:


> I would speak with your breeder and see what she/he suggests. If it's any help there is a weight calculator here which will give you an indication if your puppy is on track for the average weight of an adult golden. It's a UK website which I'm using to track Molly's weight. At 12 weeks she's just 2% below the average target rate so it seems to be fairly accurate. If you were to weigh your puppy each week then you could track if he or she is gaining weight at the right rate. But I really would discuss with the breeder about food and adult target weight.
> 
> Looking for a Puppy Weight Chart?


 
I dont know how accurate the weight chart is. My pup is 14 weeks and about 23 pounds. The chart says she will only grow to about 45 pounds. Her dad is 90 pounds and mom about 60 so needless to say I dont see her being a pound under 60 when she gets older. Furthermore, according to this weight predictor my pup would have to be 34 pounds at 14 weeks to turn out an average size of 66 pounds.....again not so sure about the accuracy. Not sure how accurate this chart is but it seems more on point as far as a growth chart. http://www.genuinegoldens.com/growthcharts.html#anchor_51


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

That sounds about right in terms of quantity of kibble. You will have to increase when you notice that she needs more based on her body. You should be able to easily feel the ribs without applying much pressue with your fingertips. I don't feel that an English type puppy would need any more kibble than an American bred golden. Perhaps as adults, but not as puppies. Their difference in final weight and size isn't very different. 

This may be of some help to you, http://www.weebly.com/uploads/2/0/2/9/2029053/slow_grow_plan.pdf

Also, the puppy is probably more active now because he's getting used to you. It's not the food!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

mfreib1 said:


> I dont know how accurate the weight chart is. My pup is 14 weeks and about 23 pounds. The chart says she will only grow to about 45 pounds. Her dad is 90 pounds and mom about 60 so needless to say I dont see her being a pound under 60 when she gets older. Furthermore, according to this weight predictor my pup would have to be 34 pounds at 14 weeks to turn out an average size of 66 pounds.....again not so sure about the accuracy. Not sure how accurate this chart is but it seems more on point as far as a growth chart. Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts



Perhaps then the US version of the english golden is different in size to the UK goldens? Molly is spot on target according to the chart I linked. She's not overweight, pretty much ideal weight for her size according to our vet.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I put in Jack's info from when he was 9 weeks old in the calculator and it says he's supposed to be 36 lbs as an adult.... he's 75 lbs. I'd say there's something off in the calculations.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay, so ignore the link I provided, it clearly is not accurate for goldens in the US. Like I said, it's a UK website to the data is probably more accurate for the breed here in the UK and not the US.


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Maybe its more accurate if you switch over to metric amounts but American Goldens are comparable in weight to UK ones


----------



## maquignon (Dec 23, 2009)

Your puppy will need much less of the Wellness it is a much better food, higher in calories and much more nutritious. Nutro Natural puppy food has 341 calories per cup, Wellness 5 Just for puppy has 450 calories per cup. The guidelines on the bag are JUST guidelines. Some dogs need more but most need less than recommended on the bag. My dog eats less than half the recommendation on the bag. The best way to judge if your dog is getting the proper amount to eat is: If you can see his ribs, he is too thin, increase his food a little. If he does not have a "waistline" he is too fat, decrease his food a little. Congratulations on switching to a much better food.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

But don't feed less than 1/2 cup 3 times a day! And be careful with the switching over. Wellness is quite a bit different than Nutro Natural (I fed NN to my previous goldens all their lives).


----------



## mollypup (Jun 8, 2011)

I just switched to the same thing from Nutro. I gave her the Nutro mixed with the Wellness yesterday and she just picked out the wellness and left the nutro pieces. Yesterday afternoon and this morning she's had diarrhea and vomited once this morning. I know you're supposed to switch slowly, but what if they won't eat the old food anymore? Will this pass, or what should I do? 

Sorry that I didn't contribute anything to the original poster's question, but it was along the same topic so I thought I'd post it here. Thanks.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

mollypup said:


> I just switched to the same thing from Nutro. I gave her the Nutro mixed with the Wellness yesterday and she just picked out the wellness and left the nutro pieces. Yesterday afternoon and this morning she's had diarrhea and vomited once this morning. I know you're supposed to switch slowly, but what if they won't eat the old food anymore? Will this pass, or what should I do?
> 
> Sorry that I didn't contribute anything to the original poster's question, but it was along the same topic so I thought I'd post it here. Thanks.


How old is your puppy? Is she able to drink and keep water down? I would call the vet and ask what they recommend. It could be something unrelated to the food like a stomach bug. 

One thing I know with Jacks when it came to trying a little bit of uber premium foods that disagreed with him, he would be very smelly and uncomfortable and have loose or liquid poop. He never turned down food though - ever. I had to go back to hamburger and rice for the next day to clear up his system and then strictly only his usual food (Nutro Ultra) until everything cleared up. 

If your pup is vomiting and picking at her food, I'd say something is bothering her tummy and she could be sick.


----------



## mollypup (Jun 8, 2011)

I just made her some white rice and she ate a few bites and then drank a little water. She hasn't vomited again but she has been trying to go poop more and only a few drops will come out.

She is 11 weeks old.

Also thought I would add that she has been trying to eat anything and everything my kids drop on the floor. So far it has been little pieces of chicken, a little bit of mac and cheese and zucchini muffin.


----------

